# Horses with long pasterns and late breakers



## polyphonic (20 July 2007)

So I am off to see a horse this weekend with 'Long pasterns'
can any explain any long term health problems or future problems that may arise or not from this, and having a horse that has turned 4 2 weeks ago, that has not yet been backed...do people see this as a problem or a blessing, I can see 2 sides to this but I am going with its not a problem being a late starter, time to mature, notbe rushed, and maybe have a better result as the mind is maturer.


----------



## Halfstep (20 July 2007)

Pasterns: depends on how long and what the foot confirmation is like.  Traditionally long-ish pasterns were considered desirable.  Not too long, and not combined with flat feet, I'd be happy enough with them.  Better slightly long than v. short, upright pasterns I think. 

Late breakers:  wouldn't put me off so long as its not too late. How old is the horse???


----------



## christine48 (20 July 2007)

I don't see that being unbroken at 4 is a problem (unless they have tried to) However I would be concerned about long pasterns as there is more strain on tendons. If it was for eventing then I'd probably stay clear.


----------



## joop (20 July 2007)

Dont know anything about long pasterns but I broke my 5 year old in this year and it has been a piece of piss to do.  She has taken everything in her stride - she is so much more mature in her mind than she was as a three or four year old.  If I ever have another one I definately wouldnt break until four.  Probably not much use to you but thought I share my experience. xx


----------



## *hic* (20 July 2007)

Don't know about the long pasterns but as far as the "late" breaking is concerned no doubt you will get several conflucting views but from my point of view we started my mare the end of the autumn she was four. Turned her away for the winter and then brought her back into work in April about three weeks before her fifth birthday. She has a lovely sensible outlook on life and has matured from the manic flighty three year old I originally bought. My daughter has just ridden her for the little mare's first "proper" flatwork lesson ever which happened to be from a serious dressage trainer who is most impressed with the mare's movement and especially given that so much was new to her and her most favourite thing of the moment, jumps, were all around the arena.

You do want to find out as much as possible about why the horse hasn't been backed and whether they're selling it as "ready" because they've tried and messed it up.

Good luck and hope you find it's just what you want


----------



## asbo (20 July 2007)

my lad has long pasterns &amp; so far it has caused him no problems, he was a masters horse hunting, never sick or sorry &amp; can jump 5ft hedges if he feels like it.

 re backed late , i backed my sec a at 7 years old


----------



## Patches (20 July 2007)

Long pasterns give the Cadillac of rides....or so the saying goes. Makes for a comfier stride.


----------



## polyphonic (20 July 2007)

has turned 4 a couple of weeks ago, bitted, lunged etc, has come from a farm in holland, has manhattan and burgraff lines.  Seems a nice sort, people have said why isnt he broken etc but i dont like to see horses at 4 that are jumping BN, I feel later is better than never


----------



## Halfstep (20 July 2007)

That's fine!!!  Gosh.  Just 4 - he's at the perfect age, especially if all the preparatory work has been done.  Warmbloods mature slowly anyway.


----------



## asbo (20 July 2007)

hes still a baby, i back about 4 years old anyway


----------



## JM07 (20 July 2007)

Late breakers..no problem.

Long pasterns..could be problems.

i'd rather have the former over the latter..


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (21 July 2007)

Pete, there will be no problems with him if he's coming via Jock Merriman. He's a dealer with a great reputation &amp; deals in quality horses.


----------



## vicijp (21 July 2007)

4 isnt that late for a rbesker, so shouldnt be any problems there.
If the horse has long pasterns in front then it could lead to suspensory trouble with a high workload. If he is going to be a performance horse I would forget him.
Look at the foot angle carefully, and any signs of the fetlock dropping to the floor in walk, walk away.


----------



## polyphonic (21 July 2007)

He's going to be a performance horse as in competition in jumping once a week and DR once a month and the occasional xc/ht but nothing strenuous...just a general all rounder, IN a couple of years


----------



## FRESHMAN (21 July 2007)

Be careful with the long pasterns especially for jumping. Obviously how long is long! Look at him carefully when stood up &amp; remember that the angles are all about load bearing on the next joint down &amp; so on. In the stable watch him quietly, does he rest his hind fetlocks into the bankings? If so he is looking for support, they also tend to try &amp; put there feet further underneath them. Also pick each foot up &amp; hold for a while. Any problems standing on 3 legs at a time shows discomfort. Personally I would walk away. Especially as he hasnt been backed yet. Could be that they are not putting any extra stress on the pasterns till sold. Lets face it the majority of reports on here claim that all the horses abroad are backed &amp; doing loads at 3 &amp; 4 yr olds.
Why am I so wary? Cos I have been caught out on this one big style. Horse passed 5 stage vetting with x rays. But take it out jumping &amp; its as lame as a crow for weeks after. Farrier also can not take both back surgical shoes off at the same time. Without that extra support it would fall over.


----------



## Bossanova (21 July 2007)

My only advice is to make sure they havent tried to sit on it and failed.
When you see it ask to watch it being lunged in a roller (or pref saddle) then jump up and down around it, put weight on its back, even ask if you can see them lean over it. If they wont then steer well clear is my advice!!


----------



## burtie (21 July 2007)

Is this a dealer ? As backing would add value to the horse I'd be very wary of a dealer selling an unbacked 4 year old. After all why not very basic backing first?


----------



## carthorse (21 July 2007)

Agree with burtie, if it were at a breeders yard I would understand but dealers would break them and rid e within a couple of weeks.Then it would take time to school but why are they just lunging, how long have they had it ?


----------



## Charlie-M (21 July 2007)

I know this horse, Jock has never mentioned its pasterns to us, so they can't be that bad tbh. Jock's partner has just had a baby and they have a 2yro son as well hence the lack of breaking it I think! 
It has a mega jump though, and I mean mega! I think its quite sharp though (he says he's lunged it and its fine but would be on the sharper side) so unless your experienced with breaking in I would go for something thats already got its basics!

He will be getting more in soon as he sold both the new chestnut and bay 5yro's that are on his webby.


----------

